# Happy Birthday Frederik



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Happy Birthday to the main man!


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Have a great day, and thank you for providing us these boards.


----------



## peeyaj (Nov 17, 2010)

* Tillykke med fødselsdagen!!*, Frederik.. 










Let's party!"

Here are the guests..

*
Schubert is in!*










Bach is here, too..










Beethoven's Greetings..










Mozart's in..










Wagner is not invited.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Tillykke, Fredrik!


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Happy Birthday :cheers:


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

:tiphat::trp: ... Happy Birthday, Frederik ... :tiphat::trp:


:cheers: . Toasting all your great success with a Carlsberg . :cheers:


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Woooooo!

Happy Birthday!!! :trp::guitar:


----------



## Conor71 (Feb 19, 2009)

Happy Birthday Frederik!


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday!!! 

(thanks for the great work on the board.)

:guitar::trp::clap:


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Happy birthday, cheers! Thanks for the new smilies, among other things!:cheers:


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Happy birthday Frederik.

And thanks so much for this great forum.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Many Happy Returns! Thanks for providing such a great forum.


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

Happy birthday! Thanks for the forum!


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Frederik!

Thank you so very much for providing all of us this wonderful resource which has given me (and I assume so many others) so much enjoyment and knowledge.


----------



## Frederik Magle (Feb 17, 2006)

Thank you all for your wonderful birthday greetings, that was so nice of you!! :tiphat: :cheers:

All the best,
Frederik


----------

